# Borderlands - The Pre Sequel - Wo kann man Skillverteilung manuell einstellen ?



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir scheinen sich die Skills automatisch zu verteilen. Ich würde die aber gern manuell vergeben wie bei allen anderen BL-Teilen zu vor. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich das bewerkstelligen kann ? Oder wird der erste Skill nach dem großen Hauptskill, automatisch vergeben ? Sprich bei mir ist ab Level 3 "aufgesattelt" aktiviert obwohl ich nichts vergeben habe. Ich hatte nur den ersten Hauptskill vergeben.

PS: Problem gelöst. Die Skills aktiviert man schon mit einem Mausklick nicht nur mit Enter. Dabei wollte ich nur lesen was dort steht. Etwas unglücklich gelöst.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Oktober 2014)

Also bei mir geht da nichts automatisch.
Wüsste auch nicht, dass es so eine Option gäbe.
Hast du vielleicht ausversehen irgendwo drauf gedrückt?


----------



## MichaelG (21. Oktober 2014)

Jeep.  Mit der Maus. Wollte den Skill eigentlich nur lesen.  Hab den dadurch aber unbeabsichtigt aktiviert. Finde das eher suboptimal gelöst zumal da steht Aktivierung des Skill mit Enter.


----------

